

Yomu.eu | feed consumption made easy - Kirei_UK
http://yomu.eu/app

======
Kirei_UK
As per our recent submission, we've been working on a Google Reader
alternative. It's designed to be a lightweight high performance system that
doesn't clutter your screen with useless garbage.

There are a number of known bugs, and we'll be adding in a number of new
features over the next few days - but we'd love to hear your feedback. You can
create an account in just a few seconds at the above URL.

Edit: The overview page is currently blank, this is a known issue.

